# إعلان عن : دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول ، بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية



## Molka Molkan (18 فبراير 2012)

*





*​ *

* * إعلان عن : دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول ، بمنتديات الكنيسة العربية*​

*لوقا 21- 15 : لاني انا اعطيكم فما وحكمة لا يقدر جميع معانديكم ان يقاوموها او يناقضوها.  *


*غلاطية 1- 7 : ولكن ان بشرناكم نحن او ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم فليكن اناثيما.


تسالونيكي الثانية 2- 15 : ** فاثبتوا اذا ايها الاخوة وتمسكوا بالتعاليم التي تعلمتموها سواء كان بالكلام ام برسالتنا.


كورنثوس الثانية 10- 5 : * *هادمين ظنونا وكل علو يرتفع ضد معرفة الله ومستأسرين كل فكر الى طاعة المسيح.

*​*
يعلن منتدى الكنيسة العربية عن بدء دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول ،     لشرح العقيدة المسيحيية بشكل دفاعي ولتعليم الرد على الشبهات والأسئلة     الموجهة للإيمان المسيحي وتدريب كوادر قوية تفهم عقيدتها بشكل صحيح وترد     على كل من يسأل ويشكك فيها ، الدورة بقدمها لكم كل من الدكتور يوحنا   ومولكا   مولكان.



ما هو " المستوى الأول " ؟* *


المستوى الأول سيكون  :**أولا :  لتعليم أساسيات الإيمان المسيحي    وخصوصا التي نجد أنها غير معروفة  بالنسبة للأخوة المسلمين وبعض الإخوة    المسيحيين - للأسف -وهذه الأساسيات  ستساعد بشكل كبير في فهم طبيعة طارح    الشبهة أو السؤال وكيفيّة فهم ما هو  الخطأ المعرفي الذي وقع فيه وبالتالي    عن طريق تصحيحه يكون الرد على  الشبهة التي بُنيت على عدم معرفة شيء ما،    فالمعرفة نصف الرد.

ثانيا : ** لتعليم نقد الشبهة نفسها قبل  الرد عليها، وفي هذا الجزء سنُحاول أن    نُدرّب فكر وعين وأُذن  المشترك  على نقد الشبهة أثناء قراءتها أو سماعها،    فمجرد النقد - حتى قبل الرد  الفعلي - يبيّن مدى هشاشة الفكرة المقدمة في    الشبهة ، وهذه الخطوة مهمة  ومفصلية، حيث أنه كلما كان الشخص منّا قد عرف "    أساسيات الإيمان " و عرف  " مواطن الضعف في الشبهة " فهذا يساعده على  كتابة   رد كامل ونهائي على  كل زوايا الشبهة وبالتالي فناة الشبهة تماما،  وفي  جملة  واحدة " خلق فكر  نقدي ".

ثالثا :* * لشرح الأنواع الرئيسيّة  للشبهات وما الغرض منها ( من طارح الشبهة )    وكيفية الرد بداية من عدم  معرفة " لمن نذهب " إلى معرفة " تمام الرد "،    بكلمات أخرى ، في هذه  الخطوة سيتم التدريب على أنواع الشبهات الرئيسيية ثم    تعليم كيفية  إستخدام التفاسير والكتب والمراجع وكيفيّة كتابة بحث وكيف   يكون  البحث  قوياً بل وكيفيّة توجيه من لا يعرف الرد إلى أخوة في المنتدى   هنا (   منتدى الكنيسة العربية ) للسؤال والرد.

رابعا :* * لتدريب الأعضاء عمليا على كل  خطوة من التي سبقت، فسيتم إحضار " شبهات "    معينة للرد عليها بتطبيق كل  خطوة من التي سبقت للوقوف على كفاءة الأعضاء    في الإستفادة من الدورة  وحُسن تطبيقها وتلافي الأخطاء التي تحدث في    البدايات لتدريب كوادر جديدة  قوية فاعلة نشيطة في مجال الرد على الشبهات. 
*​*شروط الإلتحاق :

1. الجدية التامة ، * *حيث أنها الركيزة الأولى ، فالعلم والمراجع موجودة - نشكر المسيح له كل المجد - ولكن تلقي هذه المعلومات الموجودة فيها يتطلب جدية تامة.

2. الإستعداد الذهني والوقتي والخدمي و الرغبة في التعلم وتطوير النفس،  * *حيث     ان هذه الدورة هى المستوى الأول فقط فهى ستبدأ من الصفر إلى مستوى عالٍ     ولكنه عام ، اي سيتم شرح العلوم الأساسية وأقسام الشبهات وكيفية الرد   عليها   بدون الدخول في تفاصيل كل علم يختص بكل نوع من الشبهات، فهذا سيكون   حسب   إرادة الإخوة والاخوات بحسب ميولهم التي ستتحدد فيما بعد، فكل منّا   سيجد   نفسه يميل للرد على نوع محدد من الشبهات أكثر من الانواع الأخرى،   وبالتالي   في المستوى الثاني سنقوم بشرح علوم في حد ذاتها كعلوم، وكيفية   إستخدامها  في  الرد على الشبهات.، ومن هنا لابد أن يكون المشترك لديه  طموح  في الوصول   للمستوى الثاني ، لأن من سيثبت عدم جديته أو إهتمامه  بالمستوى  الأول لن   يُقبل في المستوى الثاني لأنه مستوى التخصص.




على من يرغب الإشتراك في هذه الدورة، تسجيل الحضور هنا - * *في الموضوع - لحصر المشتركين ومن لديه أي إستفسار فليتفضل.**ملحوظة: الدورة للمسيحيين فقط.*​


----------



## حسين دوكي (18 فبراير 2012)

*دخلت علي رابط الاشتراك ظهرت لي تلك الرسالة:*
*حسين دوكي*, لا تملك تصريح بدخول هذه الصفحة. قد يكون هذا أحد الأسباب التالية وربما بسبب آخر:

حسابك قد لا يكون فيه إمتيازات كافية لدخول هذه الصفحة. هل تحاول تعديل رسالة عضو آخر, دخول ميزات إدارية أو نظام متميز آخر؟
إذا كنت تحاول المشاركة, ربما قامت الإدارة بحظر حسابك, أو لا يزال حسابك بإنتظار موافقة الإدارة.


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*سجل هنا يا حسين 
مولكا غير عنوان اللينك لعنوانه هنا فى قسم الشبهات لان اللى هيدخل بالقديم دا ترتيبه فى القسم الخاص 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعة اى عضو مسيحى لديه الرغبة فى حضور الدورة ولو حتى مش مسجل فى المنتدى يسجل ويدخل يشاركنا
الكلام دا مش هيتكرر تانى
وياريت الكل يبلغ بعضه 
دا بخلاف المباركين اللى سجلوا خلاص الكلام دا للاعضاء تحت مستوى الاعضاء المباركين 
*


----------



## احلى ديانة (18 فبراير 2012)

معاكم باذن يسوع ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 فبراير 2012)

*انا معاكم 
وبجديه 
بس اللي هيخوني موضوع الوقت 
واكي هبقي اراجع المواضيع بالليل 
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم 
*​


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 فبراير 2012)

*مشارك ...*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*المشتركين الى الان 
**bob*
 *coptic eagle
Rosetta
+Nevena+
أنجيلا
بايبل333
tasoni queena
MAJI
النهيسى
rania79
يسطس الأنطونى
اليعازر
ثابت بيسوع
!! Coptic Lion !!
فادي الكلداني
geegoo
Hero_M.G
Critic
اوريجانوس المصري
FreeOrthdxMind
 Abdel Messih
 King David* *
ROWIS
johna&jesus
^_^mirna
The Antiochian
holiness
+إيرينى+
Twin
FADY_TEMON
هشام المهندس
AYIOC
 Flaying Bird
  Emad Atef
  Layaly Sasa
  DrJoseph Kamal Anis Tadross
  Kero Mam
  Mamdouh Tanagho
  Mina Mido
  Sefo Rasly
  Ibrahim C Christian
  Josphine Said Aziz
jesus.my.life
G.a.L.a.x.y
سرجيوُس
* *netta
Ramy Isaac
Y.a. Hanna
مسيحي دوت كوم
white.angel
سمعان الاخميمى
احلى ديانة
*

*52 عضو 
دول خلاص معروفين  *​


----------



## remo2010 (18 فبراير 2012)

*و انا عايز اسجل و انضم ليكم فى الدورة دى*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (18 فبراير 2012)

*فين أسمي يا باول !! ؟؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع متاح لكل الاعضاء المسيحين واللى ليه حد صاحبه عايز ينضم يقوله يسجل معانا
معانا 
**حسين دوكي*
*Servant Of Christ*
*remo2010*​


----------



## يوحنا القبطي (18 فبراير 2012)

*تسجيل حضور*​


----------



## remo2010 (18 فبراير 2012)

*على فكرة انا عطيت اسمة للاستاذ مولكا بس ملقتهوش فى اسماء المشتركين *


----------



## ahdi86 (18 فبراير 2012)

ياريت تقبلونى معاكم لأن كلنا محتاجين للدراسة دى


----------



## abanoubfathy (18 فبراير 2012)

*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا*

يا جماااااعة اولا ...... الموضوووووووووع شيييييييق جدا ومفيييييييييد جدااااااااااااااااااا بس اولا لمزيد من الاستفادة : 
1- ارجو تعملوا كل الكلام اللى بتكتبوه فى شكل ملف pdf . ضرورى جدا عشان يسحل تحميلة والاستفاده تبقى اكبر . 
2- لازم تتابعوا نشر الموضوع عالفيس بوك عشان نعرف الاخبار اول باول


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

> *تسجيل حضور*


*اهلا بيك وسطنا*


> *على فكرة انا عطيت اسمة للاستاذ مولكا بس ملقتهوش فى اسماء المشتركين *


*ممكن يكون مولكا اسقطته سهوا على العموم انت مش محتاج دعوة من حد انت فى وسط اخواتك*


> ياريت تقبلونى معاكم لأن كلنا محتاجين للدراسة دى


*اهلا بيك وسطنا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 فبراير 2012)

remo2010 قال:


> *على فكرة انا عطيت اسمة للاستاذ مولكا بس ملقتهوش فى اسماء المشتركين *



ياريت تبعته تاني لي في نفس المكان لو سمحت ..


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ ابانوب فتحى
بالنسبة لرفع المحاضرات على ملفات ورد و pdf موضوع بسيط ومش هيستغرق وقت
وكل كلمة هنقولها مع بعض هنتناقش فيها وهنتبادل الافكار وهنعمل تطبيقات عملية على اللى احنا هنقوله
بالنسبة للشير على الفيس بوك فدى مسؤلية كل عضو فيكم مش مسؤلية شخص معين 
كل عضو مسؤول عن تشير الموضوع على الفيس من خلال ادوات الموضوع فوق 
واهلا بيك وسطنا 
*


----------



## remo2010 (18 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> ياريت تبعته تاني لي في نفس المكان لو سمحت ..



*انا بعته لحضرتك مرة تانى فى نفس المكان *


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*عزيزى remo2010 كل الهدف اننا كلنا مع بعض هنا سواء مولكا كتب او لا مش مشكلة
المهم اننا نحصر كل المشاركين 
*


----------



## remo2010 (18 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *عزيزى remo2010 كل الهدف اننا كلنا مع بعض هنا سواء مولكا كتب او لا مش مشكلة
> المهم اننا نحصر كل المشاركين
> *



مشكور على اهتمامك


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*الموضوع دا هيبقى مفتوح لغاية يوم التلات الجاى اى شخص مسيحى ليه الرغبة فى التسجيل يسجل معانا وينضم
يوم الاربعاء هنبدا سوا  
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 فبراير 2012)

مشكووور أوى يا مولكا و يا يوحنا عنتعبكم معانا أوى


----------



## Twin (18 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يبارك خدمتكم .... ويكمل *​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 فبراير 2012)

*باسيليوس المشرف العام على الامن القومى شرف .......
*


----------



## Basilius (18 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *باسيليوس المشرف العام على الامن القومى شرف .......
> *



في اي حد مزعلك يا باول ؟ قولي بس وانا اخفيه ورا الشمس


----------



## أنجيلا (18 فبراير 2012)

*معناتو الاربعاء.. كويس.. الرب يباركم ويكون ثمرها خير*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 فبراير 2012)

وأنا معاك سجلنى


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

وانا معاك برضو ، سجلني


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

*zama*           ..................


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

*حسين دوكي
 Servant Of Christ
 remo2010
* ‏*o0chsite0o*
*يوحنا القبطي
ahdi86
abanoubfathy
Abdel Messih
عبود عبده عبود
zama 
*
​


----------



## nassefy (19 فبراير 2012)

*سلام ونعمة*

ربنا يبارك  خدمتكم  ونشكر  ربنا من اجل الخدمة  معاكم  باذن  ربنا


----------



## حنا السرياني (19 فبراير 2012)

*و السرياني عايز يشارك*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

*منورين يا أحبة ، تشرفنا ، وأهلا بحبيبي السرياني ..
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (19 فبراير 2012)

*مجهود مبأرك بأذن المسيح الواحد الاحد ...وسيؤتي ثماره على منتدانا الحبيب وسنرى نتائجه في القريب العاجل بعد الانتهاء من الدورة ...أشجع الجميع على المشاركة ممن يريد ان يستفاد ...وكذلك...الاعضاء الاعزاء المتواجدين يرجى تزكية هذه الخطوة للاحباء المسيحيين الغير مسجلين في المنتدى كي يتشجعوا ويسجلوا...انا عن نفسي تحدثت مع اكثر من شخص وهم راغبون في التسجيل كي يتسنى لهم الاشتراك في هذه الدورة ويطلعوا على أيمانهم القويم..*

*تحيات لمولكا وشمس الحق على تفانيهم وجديتهم وخدمتهم والرب يزيدكم ويفيض عليكم بغزير نعمه ..*

*تحياتي*


----------



## emad62 (19 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع جميل مولكا *
*اتشرف بالانضام معكم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

الشرف لي أخي الحبيب ...


----------



## حسين دوكي (19 فبراير 2012)

*انا معاكم بمشيئة ربنا تمام الدكتور حط اسمي*


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (19 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *المشتركين الى الان *
> *bob*​ *coptic eagle*
> *Rosetta*
> *+Nevena+*
> ...


 ارجو المساعدة اريد ان اشارك في الدورة ولم تنجح المحاولة


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

*منتهى ابشارة*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 فبراير 2012)

مشكلتى   عدم الانتظام من حيث  توافر الوقت
لكن العزيمة   حديد الحديد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (19 فبراير 2012)

وانا    كمان   بصلاواتكو  ...  أنا  سجلونى معاكم


----------



## Servant Of Christ (19 فبراير 2012)

*متى ستبدأ الدورة ؟؟ *


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 فبراير 2012)

انا اريد ان اسجل فى هذه الدورة لانى احتاج ايها بشدة وهى فرصة عظيمة لى


----------



## مينا إيليا (19 فبراير 2012)

انا اريد الانضمام الي هذه الدورة


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 فبراير 2012)

تمام

وتم نشر الموضوع علي  الفيس


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

> *متى ستبدأ الدورة ؟؟ *


*يوم الاربعاء هنتبتدى وهقولكم النظام احنا سايبين فرصة للكل انه يسجل علشان كلنا نشارك والكل مرحب بيه*


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

*معاكم بنعمة المسيح ..........
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

*اهلا بيك يا عزيزى...... 
*


----------



## Bent el Massih (19 فبراير 2012)

*انا معاكم بإذن المسيح
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم*


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

*nassefy*
*حنا السرياني*
*emad62*
*منتهى ابشارة*
*ElectericCurrent*
*حبيب يسوع*
*مينا إيليا*
*ABOTARBO*
*fouad78*
*karima
*Mina The Coptic
القناص الجديد
kibrom
*صوت الرب*
koko201033​


----------



## رامي-777 (19 فبراير 2012)

وانا كمان حابب اسجل ازا  ما في مانع


----------



## be believer (19 فبراير 2012)

*أنا أيضا ( من فضلكم )*


----------



## sameh_ana (19 فبراير 2012)

اود الاشتراك


----------



## The Coptic Legend (19 فبراير 2012)

يا جماعه اريد التسجيل​


----------



## القناص الجديد (19 فبراير 2012)

وانا معاكم باذن يسوع     اكتبو اسمى


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

*اعتقد يا استاذ مينا انا كتبت اسمك وبالنسبة للاعضاء الجدد 
**رامي-777
The Undertaker
sameh_ana*
*اهلا بيكم وسطنا *​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

*احنا حاليا دلوقتى 75 عضو
ودى بداية مبشرة ومشجعة واكتر مما كنا نتوقع ومنتظرين المزيد  
*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (19 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *اعتقد يا استاذ مينا انا كتبت اسمك
> **
> *​


لم ارى اسمى فى القوائم


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

> لم ارى اسمى فى القوائم


*تم ادراجه*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (19 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## kibrom (19 فبراير 2012)

*سلام المسيح لكم انا عوز اقدم للدورة دي بس كل ما احاول برجع لنفس الصفحة *


----------



## apostle.paul (19 فبراير 2012)

*اوك هو يُقصَد التسجيل هنا فى الموضوع مش موضوع اخر
على العموم اهلا بيك وهيتم ادراج اسمك ضمن المشتركين 
*


----------



## kibrom (19 فبراير 2012)

*و لو في مواضيع من فس الموضوع احب اني اشارك فيها :::: و اشكرك علي خدمتك دي و الرب يحفظك *


----------



## koko201033 (19 فبراير 2012)

انا نفسى اسجل معاكم و ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## emad62 (19 فبراير 2012)

الا*خوه الاحباء *
*سلام المسيح معكم*
*بعد اذنكم اسمحوا لى ان اكون محامى الشيطان*
*مش تزعلوا منى اذاوجتونى اجادل ودافع عن الباطل *
*بكل الاسااليب حتى لو استخدمت الكدب والتضليل*

*انا واثق من علم وخبره اخى الحيب مولكا*
*بنعمه المسيح انا عارف ان سوف يظهر *
*كل الكذب والخداع الذى سو ادافع به عن الشيطان*
*نعمه المسيح مع الجميج *​


----------



## servantofheaven (19 فبراير 2012)

معاكم بنعمة المسيح:t31:


----------



## avamakary (19 فبراير 2012)

سلام ونعمة انا عايز اشترك


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

kibrom 
koko201033
servantofheaven
avamakary

تم يا أحباب ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 فبراير 2012)

emad62 قال:


> الا*خوه الاحباء *
> *سلام المسيح معكم*
> *بعد اذنكم اسمحوا لى ان اكون محامى الشيطان*
> *مش تزعلوا منى اذاوجتونى اجادل ودافع عن الباطل *
> ...


*أعتقد أننا سنجد هذا بالفعل في الجزء الخاص بالتطبيق العملي، فهذا سيكون به كل ما يمكن من " الكذب " في مقالاتهم لنخرجها ونستطلعها .....*

ولكن لا مشكلة ، ولكني اريد كل قوتك في التركيز على ما سنطرحه لأني اراه مهما جداً ...


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2012)

*REDEMPTION*​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 فبراير 2012)

_*وانا معاكو انشاء الله *_​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*اوغسطينوس*

تمام ، كدا كام يا دكتور ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2012)

*83 عضو لغاية دلوقتى يا باشمهندس 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *83 عضو لغاية دلوقتى يا باشمهندس
> *



تمام جداً، ياريت كل واحد يعمل شير للموضوع على الفيس بوك ، وياريت نكلم أصحابنا كلهم ونقول لهم ،،، ربنا يبارك في الكل ، وصلوا لنا أن الدورة تحقق ما نرجوه منها ... فالقادم أعمق..


----------



## مينا إيليا (20 فبراير 2012)

فين اسمي يا جدعووووووون


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2012)

*nassefy*
 *حنا السرياني*
 *emad62*
 *منتهى ابشارة*
 *ElectericCurrent*
 *حبيب يسوع*
 *مينا إيليا*
 *ABOTARBO*
 *fouad78*
 *karima*
 Mina The Coptic
 القناص الجديد
 kibrom
 *صوت الرب*
 koko201033​


----------



## ramy22 (20 فبراير 2012)

اا ممكن اشترك معاكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*HappyButterfly
ramy22
*


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (20 فبراير 2012)

وانا كمان عايزه اسجل معاكم
:wub:

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*نتشرف، حاضر ، تم إضافة الإسم ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

Waiting+Jesus​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (20 فبراير 2012)

*أنا كمان معاكوا أن شاء الله 
 وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   جدا                  على هذه الفرصة         ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (20 فبراير 2012)

ياريت تخبرونا عن كيفيةالاشتراك فى الدورة بعد ان سجلت المشاركة على الخاص او على الملف الشخصى ورابط المشاركة


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> *أنا كمان معاكوا أن شاء الله
> وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   جدا                  على هذه الفرصة         ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​*



تم إضافة حضرتك ، أهلا وسهلا ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

> *ياريت تخبرونا عن كيفيةالاشتراك فى الدورة بعد ان سجلت المشاركة على الخاص او على الملف الشخصى ورابط المشاركة*


*

تم تسجيل حضرتك بالفعل أستاذ " حبيب يسوع " ونحن الآن في مرحلة الإنتظار إلى يوم الاربعاء لأن فيه ستبدأ الدورة ....
*


----------



## youssef.youssef (20 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يزيدك يا مولكا
ويبارك في خدمتك
انا ممكن اشترك ولا باب الاشتراك اتقفل​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (20 فبراير 2012)

كيف يمكننا المتابعه؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

youssef.youssef قال:


> ربنا يزيدك يا مولكا
> ويبارك في خدمتك
> انا ممكن اشترك ولا باب الاشتراك اتقفل​



يمكنك الإشتراك، الباب سيغلق عند بدء الدورة ..




> كيف يمكننا المتابعه؟​



هانبدأ يوم الأربع ...


----------



## mona safsaf (20 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح معاكم ممكن اشترك 
معاك


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

mona safsaf قال:


> سلام المسيح معاكم ممكن اشترك
> معاك



ممكن طبعا حبيبي ،،، تم إضافة إسمك ، والبدء يوم الأربعاء ...


----------



## AdmanTios (20 فبراير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة مولكا الحبيب

بإذن رب المجد و كحسب مشيئتُه مُشارك بنعمة ربنا

و ليا عن ضعفي عتاب عليك أخي الحبيب لعدم تنبيهي

لكن في ظل كل هؤلاء العمالقة كل فرد بأسمُه فأعظم شرف

نوال بركة المُشاهدة و المُشاركة و هي أعظم هبه و نعمة

لكم أتمني المُشاركة ...... رب المجد يُبارك عمل الكل

و يُثمر بكل عمل صالح ...... خالص الشكر لهذا الصرح الرائع بجميع أولادة*


----------



## REDEMPTION (20 فبراير 2012)

*+*

أنا اسف يا أحبه, لن استطيع المواظبه معكم في الفترة القادمة, يمكنكم ان تحذفوا اسمي من القائمه .. و عندما اجد وقت سأطالع ماكتبتوه .. شكراً لتعبكم و محبتكم.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 فبراير 2012)

انا مشارك باذن المسيح


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2012)

*المفدى بالدم
Medhat Botros
Jesus Son 261
*​


----------



## صوت الرب (20 فبراير 2012)

*ع هيك الأعضاء المشتركين تجاوزا ال 100
دي خدمة مباركة من السماء 
الرب يكون هو المتكلم على لسان الدكتور يوحنا و مولكا*


----------



## Trans (20 فبراير 2012)

خــدونــى مــعــاكـــوا     ربنا يبارك خدمتكم العظيمه


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا مبارِك جدا من قبل بداية الدورة، أشكرك يا إلهي الحنون ...*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*كم العدد إلى الآن يا دكتور ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (20 فبراير 2012)

* 91 عضو 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *+*
> 
> أنا اسف يا أحبه, لن استطيع المواظبه معكم في الفترة القادمة, يمكنكم ان تحذفوا اسمي من القائمه .. و عندما اجد وقت سأطالع ماكتبتوه .. شكراً لتعبكم و محبتكم.



*كدا في غرامة لو سمحت *


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> * 91 عضو
> *



*باقي 9 ونحرر القدس *


----------



## تـ+ـونى (20 فبراير 2012)

وانا العضو رقم 92
دا بعد اذنكوا طيعا
يسعدنى ان اشارك​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 فبراير 2012)

*طلب تسجيل*

موضوع رائع. ربنا يبارك في خدمتكم. أرجو أن تقبلوني معكم.


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

تم إضافتكم يا احبتي .. 93 ، فاضل سبعة ونحرر القدس


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

هل يمكن نشر الموضوع على الفيس بوك ؟


----------



## ibnelfady (20 فبراير 2012)

وانا معاكم بجدية لأنى بتسئل كتير وساعات مش بعرف ارد


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*


ibnelfady قال:



			وانا معاكم بجدية لأنى بتسئل كتير وساعات مش بعرف ارد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


حاضر استاذ ابن الفادي ، هانتعلم مع بعض ازاي نرد وازاي نوجه السؤال كمان.... كل المطلوب من حضراتك الجدية ..*


----------



## Koptisch (20 فبراير 2012)

انا نفسي أشارك بس للأسف الدراسة منعاني. هي هتتعاد تاني؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

*لا للأسف ، هى مستويات.. 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 فبراير 2012)

_ 				مشترك معاكم.... 			_


----------



## Koptisch (20 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *لا للأسف ، هى مستويات..
> *


:36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38:


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

Koptisch قال:


> :36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38::36_1_38:



*ولكن الدورة نفسها هاتكون موجودة ، ممكن نكررها لما نخلص المستويات المطلوبة كلها ..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> _                 مشترك معاكم....             _




هل اسمك مكتوب في الموضوع قبل كدا ؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 فبراير 2012)

no....


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 فبراير 2012)

تمام، يبقى 95  فاضل خمسة !


----------



## مينا إيليا (21 فبراير 2012)

*يا جماعة انا بعت قبل كدة بس مافيش اي رد  انا عايز اسجل اسمي في الدورة*


----------



## احبك ربي (21 فبراير 2012)

*انا معاكم ان شاء الرب و عشنا *


----------



## احبك ربي (21 فبراير 2012)

*ما هي الخطوة التالي*ة *؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

> *يا جماعة انا بعت قبل كدة بس مافيش اي رد  انا عايز اسجل اسمي في الدورة*


*هو اتسجل بالفعل يا عزيزى *


> *انا معاكم ان شاء الرب و عشنا *


*تمام تنورنا *


----------



## mr_antonyous (21 فبراير 2012)

انا عاوز اشترك معاكم بس عاوز اعرف تفاصيل اكتر يعنى المواعيد وكدا عشان اعرف هتناسبنى ولا ايه عشان دروسى ومزاكرتى


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*هابلغك ببعض الامور وتشوف ظروفك ، وطبعا الدراسة مقدمة على اي حاجة ..


هانبدأ غداً ، كل يوم مقالة أو اتنين ، عشان ندي وقت كبير لمناقشتها مع الأعضاء لان المناقشة هى اللي تخلق الفكر النقدي ..

يعني هاتحتاج على الأقل ساعة ، وعلى الأكثر ثلاث ساعات ، فيهم هاتقرأ المقالة ( او الإتنين ) وتقرأ مناقشات إخواتك ولو ليك حاجة عايز نتناقش فيها في موضوع المقالة هانتناقش فيها ...


معانا ولا مع الناس التانيين ؟ 
*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 فبراير 2012)

المقالات هينزلوا بكره فى أى ميعاد؟
واللى ميقدرش يكون موجود بكره بالمنتدى يعمل إيه؟


----------



## AdmanTios (21 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *هابلغك ببعض الامور وتشوف ظروفك ، وطبعا الدراسة مقدمة على اي حاجة ..
> 
> 
> هانبدأ غداً ، كل يوم مقالة أو اتنين ، عشان ندي وقت كبير لمناقشتها مع الأعضاء لان المناقشة هى اللي تخلق الفكر النقدي ..
> ...



أخي الغالي مولكا ............... سلام و نعمة
مقالة واحدة كافية جداً ........... مُقدماً و قبل أي كلام
لأنه في وسط هذه الكوكبة سنتمتع بأكبر قدر من اللإستفادة
فرجاءً السماح بالفرصة لنوال البركة كاملة

معاكم و مش مع التانيين و باقي كام علي تحرير القدس مش قولت في أخر مرة 

كلها بكرة و نستمتع بإذن رب المجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم جميعاً و يتحقق الحلم الرائع و لكم حلمت به كثيراً


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*


يسطس الأنطونى قال:



المقالات هينزلوا بكره فى أى ميعاد؟
واللى ميقدرش يكون موجود بكره بالمنتدى يعمل إيه؟


أنقر للتوسيع...


بعد الساعة 6 مساءً عشان يكون أغلبية الطلبة رجعوا من الكلية أو المدراس حتى ..* *


مش مطلوب ان الكل يكون موجود في الوقت الخاص بتنزيل المقالة ، لكن مطلوب أن الكل مايأخرش قراءة المقالة بحد اقصى يومين بعد ميعاد تنزيلها ..

يعني، لو مش موجود مثلا الساعة 6 بكرا ، لما ترجع ( بعد 6 ) ابقى شوف المقالة وادخل اتناقش فيها بحد اقصي يوم الجمعة الساعة 6 برضو ..

تمام ؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*أخي مدحت ، رأيك محل نقاش بالفعل وهو الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يزال محل نقاش! ، وبالنسبة للقدس فقد غيرت خطتي ، فربما نحتلها 
*


----------



## AdmanTios (21 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *أخي مدحت ، رأيك محل نقاش بالفعل وهو الشيء الوحيد الذي لا يزال محل نقاش! ، وبالنسبة للقدس فقد غيرت خطتي ، فربما نحتلها
> *



أستاذي الغالي و أخي الحبيب مولكا
دام صليبك أخي و أستاذي

برجاء محبة إعادة النظر بجدية في موضوع المقال الواحد
لأنه بصدق مع هذا الكم الهائل بنعمة المسيح من الأساتذة و العمالقة
قد نستمتع بالمقال من طروحات أساتذتُنا الكبار لعدة أيام و ليس ليوم كما قد نتخيل

أتمني أن نستمتع حقاً و يتحقق هذا الحُلم الجميل علي يديكم إخوتي الرائعيين

بالنسبة للقدس ................. لما نحررها الأول نفكر نبردها بالسلام ثم نحتلها 

بإذن ربنا غداً سيكون بنعمة رب المجد يوم رائع

تقبل مودتي و إحترامي


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*ربنا يباركك أخي الحبيب مدحت وصلاتي لكل المشتركين بالفائدة القصوى من كل ما سيقال ، سواء علميا او روحيا او لاهوتيا او نقديا او حتى نقاشيا ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2012)

*ماذا عن فترات الفحوص ؟؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*عذرا أخي الحبيب الأنطاقي ، صدقني لم افهم سؤالك ، سامحني ..
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2012)

*آسف فكلمة الفحص غير مستخدمة لديكم في مصر ، كلمة فحص = امتحان ، والسؤال : ماذذا عن فترات الامتحانات ؟؟*
*وخطر لي أيضاً فكرة امتحانات للدورة نفسها للتأكد من المتابعين وعدم تخريج إلا المتمكنين .*
*نحن بذلك نؤسس لمدرسة حوار .*


----------



## HappyButterfly (21 فبراير 2012)

انا معاكم باذن يسوع 
بس مشكلة ان ف كلية دايما امتحانات فهل هتسامحونا ف الوقت ده 
ولما رجع نكمل 
والموضوع بتاع المقالات هينزل فين بالضبط 
ولو ف فترة امتحانات اخر السنة بتبقى عندنا شهر بحاله هنعمل اية ؟ ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

> *والسؤال : ماذذا عن فترات الامتحانات ؟؟*


*

الإمحتان سيكون دوري، بالنظام المتبع في بعض البلدان الأوربية ، أي سيكون بطول الدورة ، اختبارات دورية على كل درس ، وفي النهاية سوف نختبر أنفسنا عن طريق شبهات عملية سوف نضع شبهة لكل شخص واطلب منه اشياء محددة ، وعليه ان يقوم بها .. سأحاول ان اجعل الطريقة الدراسة شيقة للكل وغير مملة ومبسطة ... صلواتكم ..

*


> *وخطر لي أيضاً فكرة امتحانات للدورة نفسها للتأكد من المتابعين وعدم تخريج إلا المتمكنين .*


*
الفكرة بالفعل موجودة ولكنها معطلة نظرا لأن هذا المجال يحتاج للخبرة ، فهذا هو المتستوى الاول ، فعند نهايته سيعرف كل شخص هل أحب المجال بشكل عام ام لا ، فمن أحبه سيتجه للمستوى الثاني ( وهو مستوى لكل علم نفسه ، مثل الآبائيات ، او النقد النصي ، او او او او ) ومن هنا استطيع ان اقيم الشخص تقيما دقيقا واصنفه ايضا ..


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

> *انا معاكم باذن يسوع *​


*
نتشرف ، ونستنى الدكتور لما يجي يبقى يعيد العد لأني حاسس ان الرقم فيه خطأ 




بس مشكلة ان ف كلية دايما امتحانات فهل هتسامحونا ف الوقت ده 

أنقر للتوسيع...

فكرتي تعتمد على عدم التأثير على اي نشاط آخر ، فانا احتاج في ايام المقالات إلى ثلاث ساعات كحد أقصى ، وساعة كحد ادنى ( كما شرحت  			  122  			 		و 125 ) والدورة في بداية الترم الثاني لأجل عدم الضغط في اي امتحانات عند الغالبية ، ولو حدث أي ظرف طاريء ، فلا مشكلة ولكن ارجو ابلاغي ، لأني اريد أن يصل الكل لمستوى واحد رفيع جداً في النهاية ...





 والموضوع بتاع المقالات هينزل فين بالضبط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اليوم ليلا سيتم الكشف عن كل هذا ..





 ولو ف فترة امتحانات اخر السنة بتبقى عندنا شهر بحاله هنعمل اية ؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لا لا ، مش هانوصل ابدا للوقت دا ، دا يوم ما نتأخر هانكون في الميد ترم ، كحد أقصى ( حسب الترتيب ) بس همتكم معانا ونساعد بعضنا .. ماتقلقيش ، هانخلص قبل كدا بكتير ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*cullen
Jessica Koko 

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*كدا تقريبا 98 !!
ألا أونا ألا دوي .... ؟؟؟ ماحدش قال 100 ؟؟ 
*


----------



## The Antiochian (21 فبراير 2012)

*أقصد امتحاناتنا الجامعية أو فترة الامتحانات الصغيرة ، أو الظروف الطارئة .*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

> *أقصد امتحاناتنا الجامعية أو فترة الامتحانات الصغيرة ، أو الظروف الطارئة .*


*

الإمتحانات الجامعية :

1 / امتحانات عابرة " كويز " وهذا يستطيع اي عضو فقط إبلاغي بالظرف المفاجيء هذا ..
2 / إمتحانات ميد تيرم ، اعتقد لن نصل إليها وإن وصلنا سنقف قليلا ثم نستكمل..
3. امتحانات الترم ، لن نصل إليها بنعمل المسيح.



أي ظرف طاريء ، رجاء إبلاغي حتى أتابع الكل ، لأن العدد ضخم جدا ولا اريد أن اقصّر في خدمة أي عضو لأي سبب ...



*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (21 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *
> 
> بعد الساعة 6 مساءً عشان يكون أغلبية الطلبة رجعوا من الكلية أو المدراس حتى ..* *
> 
> ...


شكراً مولكا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (21 فبراير 2012)

أنا معكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*نتشرف أستاذة مونيكا ...
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*يا احبة ،،، غدا " الأربعاء " هو اليوم الأول ..
*


----------



## ][-_PeTeR_-][ (21 فبراير 2012)

انا كمان ممكن اشترك معاكم 
هي الدوره للتعلم صح ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*


][-_PeTeR_-][ قال:



			انا كمان ممكن اشترك معاكم 
هي الدوره للتعلم صح ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

بالطبع ممكن ،،


نعم للتعلم من بعضنا البعض ..

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*كدا العدد 100 يا دكتور ؟
*


----------



## AdmanTios (21 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *كدا العدد 100 يا دكتور ؟
> *



أعتقد بأن القدس تنادي .................


----------



## Bassem Farag (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا يا استاذ مولكا .. انا رقمى كام على كده ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

101 يا استاذ باسم 



> أعتقد بأن القدس تنادي .................


خلاص ، خليها تصوت براحتها ، انا قررت اعمل جيش


----------



## Jessica Koko (21 فبراير 2012)

أنا هشارك بأزن المسيح


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*بإذن المسيح أستاذة جيسيكا ... تم إضافة إسم حضرتك بالفعل ..
*


----------



## Bassem Farag (21 فبراير 2012)

> 101 يا استاذ باسم


:ura1: 
this is my birthday


----------



## Jessica Koko (21 فبراير 2012)

:yaka:





Molka Molkan قال:


> *بإذن المسيح أستاذة جيسيكا ... تم إضافة إسم حضرتك بالفعل ..
> *





ميرسى و يارب تكون الخدمة سبب بركة للكل


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*صلواتكم للخدمة ...
*


----------



## be believer (21 فبراير 2012)

Bassem Farag قال:


> :ura1:
> this is my birthday



*what?
How?
*​


----------



## benyamin55 (21 فبراير 2012)

رجاء محبة قبول اشتراكي في دوراتكم​


----------



## be believer (21 فبراير 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *صلواتكم للخدمة ...
> *



*+ آمين +*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

رجاء محبة ، بلاش الأعضاء يتكلموا مع بعض عشان مش عايز تشتيت للموضوع ...



> رجاء محبة قبول اشتراكي في دوراتكم


تم بالفعل ..


102 ...


----------



## be believer (21 فبراير 2012)

> رجاء محبة ، بلاش الأعضاء يتكلموا مع بعض عشان مش عايز تشتيت للموضوع ...



*أمرك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 فبراير 2012)

مولكا ممكن تسجل كمان اسم

HappyButterfly


معانا هي بس مش عارفه تتدخل ناو تشارك
فقالتلي اسجل اسمها بالنيابه عنها


----------



## god love 2011 (21 فبراير 2012)

*بعد اذنك
ممكن اشترك معاكم​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> مولكا ممكن تسجل كمان اسم
> 
> HappyButterfly
> 
> ...





god love 2011 قال:


> *بعد اذنك
> ممكن اشترك معاكم​*



خدامكم ، تمت الإضافة ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*god love 2011


كدا يبقى 103 !!
*​


----------



## benyamin55 (21 فبراير 2012)

طيب معلش أنا جديد على المنتديات بصفة عامة، وعلى منتداكم المحترم هذا بصفة خاصة
رجاء حد يشرحلي فين ألاقي تفاصيل كيفية الاشتراك في الدورة ومواعيدها


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

> طيب معلش أنا جديد على المنتديات بصفة عامة، وعلى منتداكم المحترم هذا بصفة خاصة
> رجاء حد يشرحلي فين ألاقي تفاصيل كيفية الاشتراك في الدورة ومواعيدها



بمجرد كتابتك هنا عزيزي ، انت اشتركت ، انا اضفت اسمك ،،


الدورة ستبدأ غداً ، الليلة سأعرض كل الفاصيل وسأرسل لكم كل شيء .. ،، علينا ان نبدأ من الغد فإستعدوا ..


----------



## just girl (21 فبراير 2012)

_*انا كمان مشاركة معاكو .. الرب يباركو وينفع بيكو كخدام لمجد اسمه القدوس الذى دعى علينا أمين*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

*كدا احنا 104 ، يبقى ممكن نتجمع كلنا وننزل ضرب في الجدع دا : 
الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 8 ( الأعضاء 4 والزوار 4)                                         ‏Molka Molkan, ‏AYIOC+, ‏benyamin55, ‏just girl
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*مولكا كفاية بليل اغلق الموضوع علشان نبدأ تنظيم  
*


----------



## AYIOC (21 فبراير 2012)

تضرب مين يا كابتن !, و بعدين إنتا مش بتحب أوريجانوس يبقا إنتا عدوّ


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

AYIOC قال:


> تضرب مين يا كابتن !, و بعدين إنتا مش بتحب أوريجانوس يبقا إنتا عدوّ



هاها معلش معلش ، مش انت طلعت يهودي ملحد غنوصي مسلم شيعي سني ...إلخ


----------



## AYIOC (21 فبراير 2012)

:ranting: أنا من مدرسة الإسكندريه !


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

AYIOC قال:


> :ranting: أنا من مدرسة الإسكندريه !



خلاص ، تنزل المرادي ، بس اعمل حسابك المرة الجاية مش ممكن تنزل ابدا :smil12:


----------



## yousteka (21 فبراير 2012)

أنا عايزة أشترك 
ممكن؟

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

> أنا عايزة أشترك
> ممكن؟
> 
> ​



تشرفينا ....

​


----------



## The light of JC (21 فبراير 2012)

*اريد التسجيل *


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

تم التسجيل ...


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

سؤال

راح تنزل المعلومات على ملفات تكون متاحة لمن لا يستطيع الإشتراك؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

لا ، للكل .. ولكن هناك اشياء خاصة ..


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2012)

تسلم يا عم مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يباركك...


----------



## gd3oon (21 فبراير 2012)

سلام المسيح للجميع وتحية وتقدير للمشرفين علي الموقع يا رب يعوض تعبهم ويباركهم ويستخدمهم لمج أسمه . يسعدني الأشتراك في الدورة ويا رب يقدرني علي الألتزام 
علي فكرة صديقي حسين دوكي هو أليشجعني 
. يا رب يحافظ عليه ويثبته في أسمه ويباركه ويستخدمه لمجد أسمه


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ gd3oon  انت متنصر؟
*


----------



## حسين دوكي (21 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استاذ gd3oon انت متنصر؟*


 
*لا الاستاذ جدعون مسيحي بالمولد*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*ماشى يا حسين تم تسجيله واهلا بيك 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*استاذ جدعون من فضلك رد على رسالتى الخاصة مجرد استفسار 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (21 فبراير 2012)

*سلام و نعمة ...
يا يوحنا ...كم هو العدد النهائي؟؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*بعد الساعة 12 هنقفل الموضوع ونشوف اللى سجلوا كام علشان نبدأ نقول النظام هيمشى ازاى 
بس هما عموما تخطوا المية ممكن حوالى 110 
*


----------



## يوسف فريد (21 فبراير 2012)

انا عايز اشترك معاكم لو ينفع


----------



## حسين دوكي (21 فبراير 2012)

*اتمني ان تسجلوا معكم الاخlovejc*
*لانه مش قادر يكتب لانه لم يتفعل حسابه بعد اتمني ان تضيفه يا اخ مولكا او الدكتور يوحنا*​


----------



## المفدى بالدم (21 فبراير 2012)

سجلتوا اسمى ولا لا ؟؟؟؟:t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## girgis2 (21 فبراير 2012)

*
بعد اذنكم أنا عايز أشترك معاكم*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*هل فى اى شخص عايز يغير رائيه سواء بالتسجيل او الغاء التسجيل 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*اسماء المشتركين فى دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى المستوى الاول فى منتديات الكنيسة العربية
اول 50 مشترك  *
*bob*​ *coptic eagle*
*Rosetta*
*+Nevena+*
*أنجيلا*
*بايبل333*
*tasoni queena*
*MAJI*
*النهيسى*
*rania79*
*يسطس الأنطونى*
*اليعازر*
*ثابت بيسوع*
*!! Coptic Lion !!*
*فادي الكلداني*
*geegoo*
*Hero_M.G*
*Critic*
*اوريجانوس المصري*
*FreeOrthdxMind*​* Abdel Messih*
* King David* 
*ROWIS*
*johna&jesus*
*^_^mirna*
*The Antiochian*
*holiness*
*+إيرينى+*
*Twin*
*FADY_TEMON*
*هشام المهندس*
*AYIOC*
* Flaying Bird*
*  Emad Atef*
*  Layaly Sasa*
*  DrJoseph Kamal Anis Tadross*
*  Kero Mam*
*  Mamdouh Tanagho*
*  Mina Mido*
*  Sefo Rasly*
*  Ibrahim C Christian*
*  Josphine Said Aziz*
*jesus.my.life*
*G.a.L.a.x.y*
*سرجيوُس*​*netta*
*Ramy Isaac*
*Y.a. Hanna*
*مسيحي دوت كوم*
*white.angel*
​​


----------



## توما (21 فبراير 2012)

يشرفنى اناكون اصغر التلاميذ​


----------



## حسين دوكي (21 فبراير 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هل فى اى شخص عايز يغير رائيه سواء بالتسجيل او الغاء التسجيل *


 
*اتمني ان تضيف اسم هذا الاخ : lovejc*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*ثانى 50 مشترك*
*سمعان الاخميمى
احلى ديانة
حسين دوكي
 Servant Of Christ
 remo2010
 ‏o0chsite0o
يوحنا القبطي
ahdi86
abanoubfathy
Abdel Messih
عبود عبده عبود

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=68479
nassefy
حنا السرياني
emad62
منتهى ابشارة
ElectericCurrent
حبيب يسوع
مينا إيليا
ABOTARBO
fouad78
karima
Mina The Coptic
القناص الجديد
kibrom
صوت الرب
koko201033​رامي-777
The Undertaker
sameh_ana
servantofheaven
avamakary
اوغسطينوس
HappyButterfly
ramy22
Waiting+Jesus
مديون للمسيح
youssef.youssef
mona safsaf
Medhat Botros
Jesus Son 261
المفدى بالدم
Trans
تـ+ـونى
egyptchristian
ibnelfady
The Dragon Christian
احبك ربي
mr_antonyous
مونيكا 57
][-_PeTeR_-][*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*ثالث مجموعة(12 عضو ) *
*Bassem Farag
Jessica Koko
god love 2011
benyamin55
just girl
yousteka
The light of JC
gd3oon
يوسف فريد
lovejc
girgis2
Free Forever*


*المجموع الكلى 112 عضو مشارك *​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

*لو فى حد نسيته ياريت يقولى........ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2012)

* 	 نظام الدورة سيكون كالاتى...... *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2012)

*إذن العدد الأخير 112 عضو مشارك ( إذا لم يكن هناك خطأ ) ..


يُغلق الموضوع ومعه باب التسجيل لبدء الدورة ، يرجى المتابعة :

**محاضرات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - الجزء الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - منتديات الكنيسة العربية*


----------

